# Orijen + Artemis or Wellness mix



## tarikakleh (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, I am a first time dog owner and have been doing a lot of research on what brand of kibble to purchase for my Lab. I ended up going with Artemis Medium/Large puppy mix.

I was debating between Artemis, Wellness, and Orijen. Opted out of Wellness because protein seemed a bit skimpy; opted out of Orijen because protein is too high, and from what I've been reading, it may not be a good thing to feed a puppy too much protein.

My question is; would it be a good idea to mix Orijen with either Wellness or Artemis to balance out the high amount of protein from Orijen?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend mixing foods, as you easily imbalance the vitamins. Each food manufacturer adds their own vitamins to food, and you wouldn't want either have too much or little of certain vitamins..... could be harmful


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Protien is nothing to be afraid of. Wolf puppies don't hold out till they're a year old to eat a meat-based high-protien diet and there's no need for any domestic puppy to either.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You might be ok mixing the 2 types, but I'd imagine your dog will initially have some digestive issues, since it takes longer for bacteria in the gut to adjust to different types of food, since they break down at different rates. 
I'd personally stick with one type ( grain or no grain), to avoid digestive upsets. So you could mix artemis with regular wellness, but feed orijen by itself.


----------

